# Best Braid Color for General Inshore Use



## Baja Alabama (Jul 14, 2010)

I am spooling-up Stradic 4000 for pompano, reds, specs, flounder, spanish rig. I use fluorocarbon leader. What is the best color and weight braid?


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

I like green or red.20lb power pro or suffix.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Red or green have both worked fine for me.


----------



## L Hull (Jan 19, 2011)

*color*

If your fishing on the piers for cobia or kings it's a good thing to use a yellow or something easy to see. Not for your benefit, but to try and keep people from throwing on you. Since I put the yellow on I noticed it happened less. (Notice I said less. lol)


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Would you tie braid the same as you would Mono?


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

i use green or yellow; the latter for visibility as described by L Hull.
catch 'em up.


----------



## 07 Fatboy (Jul 10, 2013)

I use green....suffix 832 10lb


----------



## Rustifaro (Jul 16, 2008)

I was at one of Blair Wiggins’ (Addictive Fishing) seminars at BPS. He had yellow braid on the reels that he was using for demo and someone asked him about it. He said he uses yellow exclusively with a fluorocarbon leader. So that’s what I’ve been using for a couple of years now and the visibility alone makes a big difference, and as Hull said above, especially fishing from a pier or bridge.


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

I think once you go to using yellow its hard to go back to another color. I got used to being able to see my line and its hard to with green. Ill put yellow on everything now. The fish have never said one way or the other what they prefer..


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Dragsmoker said:


> Would you tie braid the same as you would Mono?


More wraps, at least that's what I do. I use a uni knot.


----------



## vanhammersly (Sep 27, 2012)

I've been using these knots for a year or so and they are bang up. No matter what braid or leader I use I always tie it to flouro/mono this way. I just got some Fins Pink and Coral to try next, usually I use yellow, teal or slate green. Braid makes everything pretty!


----------

